# stereo system



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

i have 2 twelve inch treo subs an a 1200 watt treo amp. I havnt decided if i want to hook these up or get rid of them and get new speakers/amp to replace the ones in it. Need opinons. Also if i do decide to keep them what is the easiest way to run wire into the trunk with least as possible showing.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Depends if you value booming bass over trunk space.

Personally, I value trunk space. You can put 8-10 inch subs in either the rear deck or rear quarters. You would build a couple of boxes for the rear quarters, but there is no room to build an enclosure in the rear deck. For the deck, you would simply get free-air or infinite baffle compatible woofers.

I put two 8" subs in the rear deck.

You can easily run wires to the trunk by removing the lower door sill cover, and the rear seat.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

teamgs said:


> Depends if you value booming bass over trunk space.
> 
> Personally, I value trunk space. You can put 8-10 inch subs in either the rear deck or rear quarters. You would build a couple of boxes for the rear quarters, but there is no room to build an enclosure in the rear deck. For the deck, you would simply get free-air or infinite baffle compatible woofers.
> 
> ...


:agree


----------



## MBGTO (Nov 6, 2008)

*The Joker*

Hi, im in search of a guy that hangs out here with the screen name THE JOKER..

Im told he's the one to see in ref. to fiberglassing a enclosure for the rear trunk of the GTO..


Michael
[email protected]
YAHOO: MB30126


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

well, just a quick update on my system, ive been working on. it's been awhile since my last post on this topic. Anyway, I am up to a Kenwood DDX-512 stereo, (4) 6 1/2 infinity, (2) 6 1/2 infinity component (set), Kicker 650 x4 (4channel) amp... and it sounds great! My final intallation will be (2) Kicker Solo Barics 12" w/custom box, 1500watt Kicker amp,and custom lighting in the trunk to match my cars color. I will post pics of the finished product...


----------

